# Has Tom Kenny, the Voice of Spongebob, died?



## KingdomBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The internet is flooded with the death rumors of Tom Kenny, who gives his voice for the character, Spongebob. However, the death of Tom Kenny is being considered as a rumor only, as no confirmation has been made by any authentic website.
> 
> Above all, the Wikipedia profile of Tom Kenny is also not showing any deaths for the actor. This is not the first time that Tom Kenny is struck by the death rumors.
> 
> Twitter is full of tweets stating the voice of Spongebob died and RIP Tony Kelly. Some sources have also reported that the man who does the voice of Spongebob died yesterday 29-10-2010 and producers have decided to run the show for about 2 weeks before canceling it forever.



Source: http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/...-spongebob-died


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2010)

Why is all our cartoon guys dieing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## redact (Nov 1, 2010)

sounds fake..
i'll just wait for confirmation before writing off spongebob as cancelled


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, because all the previous internet rumors of celebrity deaths have always been so accurate. Also, no company in the world would stop airing a cartoon forever after the voice actor died. They'd most likely try to quickly find a replacement voice. At the least just stop making new episodes. Definitely not stop airing the show though.


----------



## Seek01 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse has went through multiple voice actor deaths and never stopped being profitable, Viacom(Nick) wouldn't stop more Spongebob even if the entire cast died


----------



## Fluto (Nov 1, 2010)

wait are they going to cancel spongebob o.0 
*crys*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

the people who are creating these rumors are retarded.


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 1, 2010)

If he is dead...then who will voice the Ice King from Adventure Time? ;_;

Naw...he can't be dead. There's no proof for it...or against it. Oh well.


----------



## Midna (Nov 1, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> wait are they going to cancel spongebob o.0
> *crys*


Wait, they're not going to cancel Spongebob?
*cries*

I had my hopes up there


----------



## Blastoise (Nov 1, 2010)

I smell 4chan.


----------



## dib (Nov 1, 2010)

...which is why the first thing KingdomBlade did when he read the news some place was rush over here and post it.  Because the self important desire to be the first to post something is more important than decency.

And that's how rumors are spread.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 1, 2010)

Bahaha, it's just like the false rumours that circulated the world about how the actor from Blue's Clues died, Steve Burns. I still meet people today who think he committed suicide or died of a drug overdose.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish that guy was a mute.


----------



## jan777 (Nov 1, 2010)

When someone of some importance dies, expect it on the news or somehow with a reliable source. All rumors are considered fake unless proven otherwise.

Seriously, if tom kenny dies, why would they be hiding the fact that he is dead? 
Nickelodeon at least would have said something.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> ...which is why the first thing KingdomBlade did when he read the news some place was rush over here and post it.  Because the self important desire to be the first to post something is more important than decency.
> 
> And that's how rumors are spread.
> 
> ...



I agree that it is probably a rumor.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 1, 2010)

I googled 'Tom Kenny' and not one result came up saying 'Tom Kenny Dead'. Do the same with michael jackson a couple of days after his death and that's all you will find. I know the two people are worlds away in popularity but if it was real then you would expect something to be about it especially on his wiki page, which can be edited by anyone.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2010)

I REFUSE TO BELIEVE.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 1, 2010)

Why? WHY!?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Nov 1, 2010)

It's not true, I guarantee it. Spongebob's just too awesome...........


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2010)

link of choice said:
			
		

> Above all, the Wikipedia profile of Tom Kenny is also not showing any deaths for the actor.



I am torn between two possible replies and being indecisive today I am going to use both

1) Seriously?

2) Give me five minutes.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2010)

He's not dead.


----------



## Thoob (Nov 1, 2010)

I call BS. Can any of you guys remember when everyone on the internet was saying Michael Jackson had died?


----------



## Forstride (Nov 1, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I call BS. Can any of you guys remember when everyone on the internet was saying Michael Jackson had died?


But he did die...


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 1, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I call BS. Can any of you guys remember when everyone on the internet was saying Michael Jackson had died?



._. That was neither funny nor amusing...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 1, 2010)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, you're a dirty lier.


----------



## Thoob (Nov 1, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metamaster (Nov 1, 2010)

Even if he dies, they will just replace him. The older SpongeBob episodes had another voice actor (you can hear it).


----------



## megawalk (Nov 2, 2010)

if it's real. i turn into a gmod rage.
if it's fake....Run....FAST!...VERY VERY FAST!!!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 3, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> Even if he dies, they will just replace him. The older SpongeBob episodes had another voice actor (you can hear it).



That's what they would do if he died but it's always being Kenny. I know what you mean about the different sounding voices, but I guess that's a voice actor getting into the character. If you re watch old Simpsons you'd swear blind everyone but Bart and Lisa was voiced by different actors but they weren't.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2010)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was though.


----------

